# New Streetweapon Wide Body kit!!



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Check this thing out. They got more pictures on their website www.streetweaponkits.com.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

It looks like a hover craft! And something has to be done with those doors!


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, it doesn't look too bad. I didn't know they had new kits. The front bumper is the best bumper for the b13 that i've seen. it fits really good. but the fender look a little too much. maybe it's the lack of balance. the rims need more offset, so that could help a lot. also, the paint doesn't really help to hide the ugly shadows and angles of the kit. if there was something for the doors, it might look good. but i like how my stock b13 looks (except for the rust and huge hit-n-run dings) as long as there is a DE(T) under there, i wouldn't mind looking at that car 

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

looks like they finally painted it. last time i saw it they had it primered.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I like the front bumper, but that's about it. I'm not a big fan of body kits and our cars. They just look too bulky to me. But it does look pretty good. Best one I've ever seen.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

looks good


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Anyone that would do that to a classic has some serious issues that need to be handled by some professional help


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a "cosmetic" thing. Moved there.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

DaMn.. you can only get the front bumper to fit with those damn fender flares..  and they want like $425 for all four 
I would get the front bumper... if i didnt have to spend an additional $400 for crap 

ANyone kno if it will fit by molding it or anything?
But damn, they need a new grill bad.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

*Grand-Am*

Come on dudes - that thing looks like a Pontiac Grand-Am/Prix/whatever with all of it lousy stick on body cladding plastic silliness. For me anyway, Zexel's got it right - clean lines, focus on whats under the hood and in the wheel well's. I do however, like to look at a well executed body kit - this one's just a bit too much though.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good, but needs to get grid of the fender flares. It doesnt line up right with the door.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Its awesome!*

I love the wide body kit.......finally a kit that actually complaments the sentras lines. I cant believe how many people praise putting a gigantic Lemans Audi R8 rear wing on there Sentras but not like this clean kit? Its nice and clean gives it that more agressive attitude.....just like the Subaru Impreza WRX. And if many of you are schooled on classic cars (which I know you are cause your Nissan peeps) we just might have brought back the first BMW M3.
I guess the side skirts are ok.....but I really love the fenders. If I see people praising gigantic alluminum rear wings on there Sentras and not liking this clean kit.....Ill officially know that somewhere we have gone brain dead.........(just here to clean up the mess peeps, just here to clean up the mess) Sentras Rule!!!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

IMO, its ugly and shatters the lines of the b13. but hey, at least it doesn't have a big ugly wing to go with the kit!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn those doors.. they look so freakn empty...


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

the doors always look like that on widebody kits..........havent u guys ever seen widebodies before............. 
i think all it needs is some wider rims...........


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *the doors always look like that on widebody kits..........havent u guys ever seen widebodies before.............
> i think all it needs is some wider rims........... *


werd.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*widebody kit*

that looks awsome, I'd like to have that for my b14


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

That front bumper is definitly the best one out there, too bad it will only line up with those fenders!! The whole kit itself isn't that bad, but I think they could have done better on those god-awful sideskirts. And for pete's sake, get a actual grill on there! A Skyline-like grill would look good. Overall I give it a 7 out of 10. I wonder if you could use something clean like the Stillen sideskirts with that?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

would it look bad with just the front bumper.. and front fenders.. and possibly the big mouth side skirts?

Im just wondering if it would look too weird with just the front fenders...
I would much rather have just rear fenders.. but damn.. I want that bumper


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I need to see the back before I make a final judgement.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

DIDN'T THEY ALSO HAVE A PRETTY NICE GRILL ON IT WHEN IT WAS PRIMERED???? WITH THE FULL GRILL AND THE PROJECTORS OUT OF MEXICO I WOULD LOOK A WHOLE LOT BETTER.....


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

i thought it was a toyota pickup truck at 1st till i saw the back window...,it needs a better grill and wheels to clean it up


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

If ur to lazy here they are


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neads a real grille


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> And something has to be done with those doors!


That's what I'm saying.



> i thought it was a toyota pickup truck at 1st till i saw the back window...,


I thought the same thing, like a Nissan Hardbody or an Isuzu Pup.
Something like this...










And yes, those grills are hella ghetto. All that time and money spent and then got half ass with the grills, doesn't make sense. 

Maybe it's just me, but it looks like there is overspray on those mirrors, why didn't they just paint them? Maybe some M3's in the works. 

Overall I hate it, but asdly I have to admit, seeing more pics of it, it's starting to grow on me a little. I agree, it's too bad the front doesn't work without the flares, it's one very few front ends that I like, I still haven't found one I'd buy though, they all get carried away in the corners and need side skirts to look right. I just want an alternative to hacking up the bumper when putting in a FMIC.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, nice photoshop.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks, unfortunately I don't have PS, otherwise it would have looked, well, I wouldn't say "better" is the right word. It would have looked more seamless, more realistic. I had to use MS Paint.  I was telling the guys when I responded to a similar thread about this kit over at the SR20DEforum, it might actually be pretty cool to actually make a truck out of a B13. If I had the space, time and a cheap B13 to play with I'd see how it came out. I think I could do it pretty nice, but it wouldn't look like the image, there would be sails (for lack of a better term) behind the door seams so that the seats could be set all the way back and at a comfortable angle. I'm 6'3" and I don't compromise seat adjustment for anything. Heh, I managed to put two 8" subs behind the seats of my truck with the seat all the way back. Those boxes only had square angles on the sides. Took a lot of time to dial them into the right volume but they came out nice. But I digress.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i really want that bumber for my b14.. does any1 sell it yet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *i really want that bumber for my b14.. does any1 sell it yet? *


 there's the Omega/R33 kit. Check out 1CLNB14's ride. I swear that's the same bumper.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *there's the Omega/R33 kit. Check out 1CLNB14's ride. I swear that's the same bumper. *


cool i didnt know that was his car. but the one i want is different, because there seems to be 3 versions of the r33 bumper: 2 of them have a nose attached to the bumper + a lip, the other one is the bumper without the nose.
I want the one without the nose


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yeah, thats right. I forgot about that. the r33 doesnt have the nose. GTP makes it. You can see if Liuspeed can do anything about getting one. The only thing is, GTP has had a bunch of problems with mis-information. Being a friend of LIUSPEED, I have seen how GTP treats their retailers and customers like crap.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

whoa , thanks for the info, i was about to dump some money into that bumper from them until i saw they dont have a price, and now bcause of your info


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

*the front bumper......*

The front bumper looks nice. The rest of the body kit...questionable. out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its not too bad minus what U guys have already mentioned--i think it could work...

Oh and Omega just go with the R33 version--thats what I got  and no problems....


----------

